
Instagram's Terms and Conditions, re-written for children (page 10 of pdf) - Sukotto
https://www.childrenscommissioner.gov.uk/sites/default/files/publications/Growing%20Up%20Digital%20Taskforce%20Report%20January%202016.pdf
======
Sukotto
This is a report by the "Children's Commissioner" in Britain. I don't know
what bias they bring to their report. Also have no idea if they are a legit
governmental agency, or some kind of partisan "think tank" so take it with a
grain of salt.

However, I found the simplified terms on page 10 interesting and plan to save
it as a discussion starter for when my kids are old enough to start agitating
for access to social media (regardless of how the real terms might change
between now and then)

